# Game #77, Tue, 04/06 Bulls vs Bucks



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

*vs*









*
Game 77, Home Game 39
Tuesday, April 06, 2010 – 7:00 PM CT
United Center
WGN-TV / ESPN 1000 AM*

BULLS VS. BUCKS ALL-TIME
ALL-TIME ................. Bulls lead 109-103
BULLS CURRENT STREAK .. 2 Losses
BULLS HOME STREAK ............ 8 Wins
BULLS ROAD STREAK .......... 2 Losses

BULLS VS. BUCKS THIS SEASON 
Nov. 03 @ Chicago – BULLS WON 83-81 
Nov. 30 @ Milwaukee – BUCKS WON 99-97 
Jan. 08 @ Milwaukee – BUCKS WON 96-93
Apr. 06 @ Chicago –

Game Notes










*Chicago Bulls (37-39)*
Home 22-16
Road 15-23
Div 9-5
EConf 24-22
WConf 13-17

*Bulls Averages:*
PPG: 97.3 (Opp: 99.3)
RPG: 44.4 (Opp: 42.9)
APG: 20.6 (Opp: 20.9)
SPG: 6.7 (Opp: 7.0)
BPG: 5.8 (Opp: 5.4)
TO: 14.4 (Opp: 13.5)
FG%: .449 (Opp: .443)
FT%: .758 (Opp: .744)
3p%: .329 (Opp: .354)

*Probable Bulls starters*






































Derrick Rose - PG
Kirk Hinrich - SG
Luol Deng - SF
Taj Gibson - PF
Joakim Noah - C


*Bulls Stats Leaders*
Points: Rose 20.4, Deng 17.8
Rebounds: Noah 10.7, Gibson 7.5
Assists: Rose 5.9, Hinrich 4.5
Steals: Hinrich 1.16, Deng 0.98
Blocks: Noah 1.47, Gibson 1.24

FG%: Gibson .501, Noah .490
FT%: Pargo .933, Miller .828
3FG%: Deng .366, Hinrich .359

*Injury report*

Out: 
Jerome James (right Achilles)

For a full report and the latest on Bulls' injuries, check out the AthletiCo Injury Report.










*Milwaukee Bucks (42-34)*
Home 27-11
Road 15-23
EConf 27-19
WConf 15-16

*Probable Bucks starters*
Brendon Jennings - PG
John Salmons - SG
Carlos Delfino - SF
L. Mbah a Moute - PF
Dan Gadzuric - C

*Injury report*
Michael Redd (Torn ACL and MCL) is out.
Andrew Bogut (dislocated right elbow, a sprained right wrist and a broken right hand) is out.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

I believe Noah starts over Miller these days.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Such a huge game. This is where we make our run with TOR playing a couple tough ones.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

P to the Wee said:


> I believe Noah starts over Miller these days.


Is this version better? ;-)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Big, big game! I plan on watching!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

I really hope that the Bulls will find a way to win this very important game. And that the Cavaliers win their game against the Raptors.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

My goals for this game:
A.) We win
B.) Nobody gets injured


C.) I get through the telecast without seeing the replay of Boguts gruesome injury that they will undoubtedly play multiple times.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

caseyrh said:


> My goals for this game:
> A.) We win
> B.) Nobody gets injured
> 
> ...


I hope they don't show it! I've avoided seeing it since it happened, the description was enough. I've never understood the replaying of gruesome accidents in sports, it's so awful.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

narek said:


> I hope they don't show it! I've avoided seeing it since it happened, the description was enough. I've never understood the replaying of gruesome accidents in sports, it's so awful.


^ My feelings exactly. 
With me its the Joint or broken bone injuries that rattle me. Gruesome cuts and blood don't bother me at all (I still don't need to see them a million times though) but watching someone roll their ankle creeps me the hell out. Watching someones knee buckle, or break a bone is horrible. I really don't understand who is entertained by that stuff. If something like that happens you can guarantee about 5 replays minimum.

But I have gotten this far without seeing Boguts injury and have no desire to see it tonight.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

How nice is it to see this again:
Probable Bulls starters



Derrick Rose - PG
Kirk Hinrich - SG
Luol Deng - SF
Taj Gibson - PF
Joakim Noah - C


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

narek said:


> I hope they don't show it! I've avoided seeing it since it happened, the description was enough. I've never understood the replaying of gruesome accidents in sports, it's so awful.


Need a link? Awww c'mon, the incident didn't look nearly as bad as it sounds. There were no bones breaking, no blood gushing, and no bones sticking out. In fact, you wouldn't know he broke his arm if you didn't already know he broke his arm.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

taco_daddy said:


> Need a link? Awww c'mon, the incident didn't look nearly as bad as it sounds. There were no bones breaking, no blood gushing, and no bones sticking out. In fact, you wouldn't know he broke his arm if you didn't already know he broke his arm.


It's too depressing. It's going to ruin the Bucks post season. I'd like both the Bucks and Bulls to advance, and without Bogut, it's unlikely the Bucks will get very far at all.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Go Bulls!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bucks are small. K Thomas is playing center.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah getting the start at center.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich for 2!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

bucks color guy John McGlocklin just called Hinrich the best on-ball defender in the game.... I'm sure the anti-Hinrich crowd will love to hear that.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

noah with the jumper 4-2 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jennings fouls Rose in transition


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich for 3. 7-5 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah has 5 rebounds already


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the charge. Thomas took it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons fouls Deng as luol brought him down low. 

FTA splits the pair


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose for two!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

6:03 10-9 Bulls

Bulls 57%, Bucks 36%

Bulls have three turnovers, Bucks none. 

Bulls 7-3 rebounding edge. 

Hinrich 5, Salmons 4.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng for three!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons for three to answer


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose with the drive and the lay up!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng over salmons for 2 17-14 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson with the 16 ft jumper. 19-14


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller and Murray in the game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

2:53 19-14 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson with the lay up! 21-14 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson with the long jumper! 23-14


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JJ with the drive for two and was fouled!! 

FTA Missed but Gibson rebounds


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose gets fouled.

FTA made both 27-14


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

No blown leads tonight, Bulls - a win should tie us with Toronto, as I don't think they're going to come back.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

27-14 at the end of 1. I can dig it. 8 seed!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo in Rose. Derrick has two. 

End of 1. 27-14 Bulls

Bulls 69% Bucks 29%

Bulls had 7 turnovers

Bulls 16-5 rebounding edge

Salmons 7, Gibson, Deng, Rose 6. 

Noah has 6 boards.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls get two more turnovers! 9


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich with the long jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

9:34 29-20 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

end of 3, 90-79 Cavs over Toronto.

Bosh has played just 2 minutes.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pargo for 3!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with the long jumper.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gibson is fouled on the drive by Thomas

FTA missed both 34-27 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng fta made both 36-31 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons for 3, Bucks ahead by 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

31 seconds left 40-36 Bucks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

End of two, 42-36 Bucks. 

Bulls just 9 pts in the second quarter. 

Bulls 42%, Bucks 39%. 

Bulls have 12 turnovers.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Oh man... I'm looking at the play-by-play... WTF is wrong with the 2nd quarter? What's this barrage of foul called against us? And Derrick with gazillions bad passes? 4 TOs?


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Awesome!

At least there's one more half to make adjustments.

I'm really disliking Salmons now. Maybe he likes strict, abrasive coaches, or he's the quintessential rent-a-player.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

TwinkieTowers said:


> I'm really disliking Salmons now. Maybe he likes strict, abrasive coaches, or he's the quintessential rent-a-player.


Or Vinny just don't have any clue on how to utilize and organize all the talent he has. Vinny sucks!

But, Derrick is choking big time right now. If we lose this one, it'll be on him.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Toronto has lost.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

RSP83 said:


> Or Vinny just don't have any clue on how to utilize and organize all the talent he has. Vinny sucks!
> 
> But, Derrick is choking big time right now. If we lose this one, it'll be on him.


He never made adjustments to what Skiles was doing. Ya


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

rose for 2! Bulls down 4


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons for 3. Bucks up 9


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah with the jumper.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with the long jumper. Down 5


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah hits again! 49-44 Bucks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Cavs won 113-101.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noah drives and dunks!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Salmons with the steal and lay up. Bucks up 7


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng with the hook shot. Bulls down 7


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

2)1 55-48 Bucks. Bulls have just 12 pts this quarter. Just 21 pts since the first quarter


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bucks up 12 now.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

The Bucks is playing us like that pick swap is going to turn into a Michael-Jordan-Once-In-A-Lifetime type talent. Crazy!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miller rebounds a missed deng shot, scores and is fouled. 

FTA good Bulls down 9


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

End of 3 60-51 Bucks.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

People say this is a player's league. But Skiles coaching with the Bucks show that a good coach is about as important as having a superstar player. Vinny is good at developing players. But, I think we've reached a point where we're ready for an X and O's type coach; which Vinny clearly is not.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Seems like the Bucks trying to run with small lineups. Delfino in for Gadzuric. We should have an advantage in a running game with athletic bigs like Noah and Gibson. This is going to be Rose vs Jennings; who's better in orchestrating a running game.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Skiles still not afraid of keeping Jennings in the doghouse.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Salmons shooting a glorious 40%.

Turnovers are keeping the Bucks in it, as they are shooting 34%.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Did I read Brad Miller travelling?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why does Brad Miller get the ball at the end of every close Bulls game I watch? I need to wash my eyes out after this.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

So let me get this straight. The Raptors lose Chris Bosh for the night. Toronto falls to Cleveland. And the Bulls still fail to capitalize on that. Sometimes this team makes me want to put my head through a wall. :mad2:


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Who the F calls a traveling violation in the NBA when there's only 7 seconds left in regulation. It's crap like that why people hate watching the NBA. Unless it was just ridiculously obvious, as I wasn't watching...

Shouldn't have come to that though, Bulls must've played terrible. Their 2nd and 3rd quarter tallies were inexcusable. Golden opportunity blown, I thought w/ the Bogut and Bosh injuries we were being handed a playoff spot.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

SWIFTSLICK said:


> So let me get this straight. The Raptors lose Chris Bosh for the night. Toronto falls to Cleveland. And the Bulls still fail to capitalize on that. Sometimes this team makes me want to put my head through a wall. :mad2:


Pretty much! 

That's the season guys! And the Bucks get a higher pick. Not only that, they guy we traded away lead them in scoring!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

yodurk said:


> Who the F calls a traveling violation in the NBA when there's only 7 seconds left in regulation. It's crap like that why people hate watching the NBA. Unless it was just ridiculously obvious, as I wasn't watching...


It was ridiculously obvious. 

Are you actually suggesting traveling should be allowed in end of game situations?


----------



## Dancon7 (Jan 13, 2005)

Are we giving Milwaukee our #1 or are we swapping picks?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

yodurk said:


> Who the F calls a traveling violation in the NBA when there's only 7 seconds left in regulation. It's crap like that why people hate watching the NBA. Unless it was just ridiculously obvious, as I wasn't watching...
> 
> Shouldn't have come to that though, Bulls must've played terrible. Their 2nd and 3rd quarter tallies were inexcusable. Golden opportunity blown, I thought w/ the Bogut and Bosh injuries we were being handed a playoff spot.


He shuffled his feet pretty badly, there was a little bit of contact but nothing overwhelming, they either had to call a ticky tack body foul on kurt thomas or a travel on miller who was kind of out of control. Either way Brad Miller shouldnt be taking that shot in that situation mutch less rely on his ball handling and driving skills, it was a pretty poor offensive set


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Dancon7 said:


> Are we giving Milwaukee our #1 or are we swapping picks?


Swapping picks


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

I think that's probably the end of our season. I know that there is still a chance; especially with Bosh injured. But, we just consistently fail at the most crucial moment. Even if we make the playoff, are we really a playoff caliber team?

I blame this loss on both Rose and Vinny. Rose was basically auditioning for a movie called "Playoff hunt and I decide to choke"; and I think he'll get the role. Vinny, I'm just tired of him getting outcoached and being clueless out there when it's time to make an adjustment.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

ROFL two inbound play's that end up in Millers hands?! 

Wow.


----------



## Ragingbull33 (Apr 10, 2005)

SWIFTSLICK said:


> So let me get this straight. The Raptors lose Chris Bosh for the night. Toronto falls to Cleveland. And the Bulls still fail to capitalize on that. Sometimes this team makes me want to put my head through a wall. :mad2:


I could see this let down coming a mile away... They may still make the playoffs, but they always lose a game along the way that makes you question the entire team. Losing this game when the bucks did not have Bogut is a freakin joke


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

RSP83 said:


> I think that's probably the end of our season. I know that there is still a chance; especially with Bosh injured. But, we just consistently fail at the most crucial moment. Even if we make the playoff, are we really a playoff caliber team?
> 
> I blame this loss on both Rose and Vinny. Rose was basically auditioning for a movie called "Playoff hunt and I decide to choke"; and I think he'll get the role. Vinny, I'm just tired of him getting outcoached and being clueless out there when it's time to make an adjustment.


Considering the defense that was thrown at Rose and his defense on Jennings I think he can get a pass for not dropping 20 points, he dint not have his shot but he was able to get 11 ast and shut down Jennings. 

I think John Salmons using Deng like a personal roll of toilet paper hurt more than Rose.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

RSP83 said:


> Or Vinny just don't have any clue on how to utilize and organize all the talent he has. Vinny sucks!
> 
> But, Derrick is choking big time right now. If we lose this one, it'll be on him.


Nope; that is not it, because he was on a tear when he was traded to the Bulls last year.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> ...I think John Salmons using Deng like a personal roll of toilet paper hurt more than Rose.


:yes:

We should trade Deng *** long time ago, instead of wasting a solid player who was getting a very reasonable compensation for his services.

P.S. I know we have a couple m...* who still believe that Deng is the fourth best SF in this league ?! :krazy:


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Nope; that is not it, because he was on a tear when he was traded to the Bulls last year.


Last year Salmons had Ben Gordon who is a long range threat opening up the lane for him (going into the lane off the dribble which is his strength). The offense was also not so much centered on Rose. The offense flows better for Salmons last year.

Now I'm not saying that it's wrong to run the offense through Rose. It's the single most right thing to run the offense through Rose. But Vinny just simply don't know how to best incorporate Salmons into his offensive scheme. Deng is more of a catch and shoot guy. Salmons need the ball in his hands more.

That... and... last year Vinny was so much looser with his rotation and play management as a rookie coach; giving players more freedom to create. My 2cents, this year Vinny seems to try to set more of a structure in our game plan and maybe it just didn't work well for Salmons. Skiles is just smarter and much more experienced in managing game plan.

Although those injuries and the 10 game losing streak get most of the blame, the reality is Vinny is not that good of a coach either.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

http://www.dailyherald.com/story/print/?id=371329



> This was a colossal missed opportunity for the Bulls.



http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/basketball/bulls/ct-spt-0407-bulls-bucks-chicago--20100406,0,5700147,print.story



> Nothing this Bulls team does at this point of this maddeningly inconsistent season — no high nor low — should surprise



http://www.suntimes.com/sports/basketball/bulls/2144714,CST-SPT-bull07.article#



> Thanks to a loss by the Toronto Raptors and an injury that might keep Raptors star Chris Bosh sidelined for a bit, the door was wide-open for the Bulls to move into a tie for eighth place in the Eastern Conference on Tuesday night and greatly improve their chances of making the playoffs.
> 
> Instead, the Bulls somehow managed to slam the door shut on themselves.



Can you say more about this loss? Very sad....


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

RSP83 said:


> Although those injuries and the 10 game losing streak get most of the blame, the reality is Vinny is not that good of a coach either.


If the Bulls will have a tie with the Raptors (yes, they can still reach the playoffs...) and don't get to the playoffs. Then I would blame the game against the Kings (Dec. 21, 2009).


----------

